# Need Reloading Help



## MikeinMesa (Oct 13, 2007)

Need Reloading help.
I currently use a MEC 600 to load 1 1/8 oz of #8 shot into AA hulls. I use a Remington RP wad (supposedly good for 1 to 1 1/8 oz shot). Pretty good load, but I want to cut my shot load to 1 oz. When I do this the top of the hull does not crimp right. It is concave, and has a hole in the middle large enough to leak shot pellets. How do I fix this problem? Do I not seat the wad as deep? IF so, how do I raise it? Does raising the wad affect the powder by making a larger space for it to burn? Appreciate all the help I can get. Thanks in advance. 
Mike in Mesa (Arizona)


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Are you using a 1 oz. load that is recommended from a manual or are you just experimenting?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I am pretty sure you need a different wad for every shot charge. I don't think that wad is going to work. If it is not in a book, don't do it, even if someone told you it was okay. I ruined two shotguns that way. I must be pretty stupid b/c I didn't learn the first time.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Why don't you raise your wad a little (read: don't seat it so deep), so your shot will come to the top of the crimp.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Check out the manual for the wad specified for light loads. Or...put a fiber spacer or tissue paper/news print wadded up in the bottom of the 1-1/8 oz. wad. I use to do this all the time and loaded loads down to 1/2 oz for the 12 ga. Of course, if you're using a semi auto, loads this light won't work the action, but they are excellent for teaching new shooters or for just fun, fast, practice.

Oh yea...you can use buffer or plain flour like you bake with too. All it does is take up space in the hull and allow for a tight crimp. I never had any problems with any of these loads. The felt spacers work the best, but the others will suffice.

Good luck, 
Dan


----------



## leg31825 (Dec 12, 2007)

im looking to get started in shotgun shell reloading how easy/hard is it? is there a risk of ruining a gun if not done properly???


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Mike, Get a MEC 600 users manual, and a good shotshell loadbook. The owners manual will tell you how to adjust your machine. The loadbook will tell you EXACTLY which wads, powders and shotloads go together.

Leg, Not hard, but exacting. If you don't think you did it correctly, never even think about putting it in your, or anyone else's gun. It's that simple.
Burl


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

Some wad manufacturers will say that their wad will work for different weights and they will, but that depends on hull base height, powder type, powder weight and by adding card fillers. because they don't what data manual you will be loading from. So thats why you will see this printed on the bag of wads like, "loads 1oz and 1- 1/8oz loads". Its best to buy a wad thats designed for 1oz loads. If your going to 1oz loads to help save money try buying the Clay buster after market brand and use their 1oz gray AA type wad. I think you will be happy with that combination.

Your AZ neighbor 10 gauge


----------

